# source of termites?



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source of termites? They make a great alternate food, though not as a steady diet. Thanks.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/65500-termites-sale.html


----------

